# Another new owner of Eddy Merckx



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Today:
ZELLIK, Belgium – Brewer Jan Toye is the new majority shareholder of Eddy Merckx Cycles (EMC). He multiplied his minority shareholder by buying all the shares of former majority shareholder Joris Brantegem. Jan Toye now owns 85% of the bicycle company. Founder Eddy Merckx still retains 6% of the shares. CEO Kurt Moons holds a 9% stake.

In 2008 Eddy Merckx brought in investor Joris Brantegem, the founder of the retail chain Brantano, as the new main shareholder. Following the sale of Brantano, Joris Brantegem has been active with his private investment fund Sobradis.

Brantegem had 65% of the EMC shares while Jan Toye owned 20% via its holding Diepenstyn. This fund also owns Palm Breweries.

In 2012, the company EMC lost € 2 million on a total turnover of € 14.6 million.

Last week in a report Dave Luyckx, engineer of EMC stated: "Since three years we are plotting the course for the future and we aim to reclaim our position as leading, innovative racing bike brand."


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I thought owning people was illegal...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

They had a bad year last year, losing 2 million Euros on revenue of 14 million.

The Belgian government is giving them a subsidy for technical research. Hopefully they can turn things around. 

Bike Europe - Eddy Merckx Cycles Gets Subsidy for R&D


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Not to make premature obituary, but it would be sad to see the brand fold.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

HigherGround said:


> Not to make premature obituary, but it would be sad to see the brand fold.


I don't see much of a future for them. All they sell anymore are really high end carbon fiber bikes. I assume they're made in China like everything else these days, so how do they justify such a price premium? Most guys buying this stuff were little kids, or not even born when Eddy Merckx was racing. They need to find a different niche. Their carbon bikes look like everyone elses. Maybe Belgian made steel Corsas. I sure love mine.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Was the company in the black/making money/solvent when Eddy owned and ran it?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Look how many teams they used to sponsor, not just pro but amateur as well.
They must have made money to do that.


----------

